# I’m an AirBnb Veteran



## jar546 (Sep 26, 2019)

I have officially stayed at over 20 different Airbnb‘s around the country and even in Europe. I’m not done yet. It’s very rare that I stay at a hotel, I just love the ease, the cleanliness, the better amenities, the personalize service and of course the price. If anyone is interested in trying Airbnb, see the link below. I’m happy to share this. And, I yes I do get a credit if you use it after signing up.  Full disclosure 
https://abnb.me/e/ct3cHhhvi0


----------



## cda (Sep 26, 2019)

I have only done one. It was not Airbnb.

But as you say great way to go.

I have another one coming up in Dec. sorry not Airbnb.

Maybe in 2020 looking at a trip, will look at the air.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 26, 2019)

Our Planning Division is trying to figure out how to regulate them.

That being said, I have not done one, but should look into it!


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 27, 2019)

ADA compliance can be an issue, ie: websites, number of units if more than (?), parking, second floor, bathrooms, etc.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 27, 2019)

How do you enforce ADA requirements on a SFD?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 27, 2019)

I checked it out, I will look into it next time I travel for work.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 27, 2019)

Suits related to AirBnB access are just beginning to crop up.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 27, 2019)

I guess the point I was trying to make (badly) is that it is outside our scope of building code enforcement as jurisdictions.

That is what I told one of our Planners who is working a regulations, owners could be held responsible, but outside our scope.


----------



## cda (Sep 27, 2019)

fatboy said:


> I guess the point I was trying to make (badly) is that it is outside our scope of building code enforcement as jurisdictions.
> 
> That is what I told one of our Planners who is working a regulations, owners could be held responsible, but outside our scope.




Well yes and no.

The best way is develop an ordinance and the city spell out all the rules.
Which could include some requirements out of the building or other codes. 

Which you would have to enforce


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 27, 2019)

Point well made,


----------



## fatboy (Sep 27, 2019)

cda said:


> Well yes and no.
> 
> The best way is develop an ordinance and the city spell out all the rules.
> Which could include some requirements out of the building or other codes.
> ...



No thanks, the idea of trying to enforce ADA requirements on existing housing units does not interest me in the least.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 30, 2019)

Sorry you feel that way.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 1, 2019)

I seriously doubt I am the Lone Ranger on that opinion...……...


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 2, 2019)

Limited term occupancies such as B n B's are business's and may be subject to Title III of the ADA as transient housing.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 2, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Limited term occupancies such as B n B's are business's and may be subject to Title III of the ADA as transient housing.



I agree about B n B's but these are just houses, no one cooks breakfast for you. You would need more than 10 occupants or more than 5 guest rooms before you even would go to the IBC 

310.3 Residential Group R-1. Residential Group R-1 occupancies
containing sleeping units where the occupants are
primarily transient in nature, including:
*Boarding houses (transient) with more than 10 occupants*

310.5 Residential Group R-3. Residential Group R-3 occupancies
where the occupants are primarily permanent in
nature and not classified as Group R-1, R-2, R-4 or I, including:
Buildings that do not contain more than two dwelling
units
Boarding houses (nontransient) with 16 or fewer
occupants
*Boarding houses (transient) with 10 or fewer occupants*
Care facilities that provide accommodations for five or
fewer persons receiving care
Congregate living facilities (nontransient) with 16 or
fewer occupants
Congregate living facilities (transient) with 10 or fewer
occupants
Lodging houses with five or fewer guest rooms
310.5.1 Care facilities within a dwelling. Care facilities
for five or fewer persons receiving care that are within a
single-family dwelling are permitted to comply with the
International Residential Code provided an automatic
sprinkler system is installed in accordance with Section
903.3.1.3 or Section P2904 of the International Residential
Code.
*310.5.2 Lodging houses. Owner-occupied lodging houses
with five or fewer guest rooms shall be permitted to be
constructed in accordance with the International Residential
Code.
*
Chapter 11 does not require accessibility for guest rooms:

1107.6.3 Group R-3. In Group R-3 occupancies where
there are four or more dwelling units or sleeping units
intended to be occupied as a residence in a single structure,
every dwelling unit and sleeping unit intended to be
occupied as a residence shall be a Type B unit. Bedrooms
within congregate living facilities shall be counted as
sleeping units for the purpose of determining the number
of units.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 2, 2019)

In Venice, CA a guy is now renting out vans parked on the streets to the homeless, he has 13 and they all work but no toilets.


----------



## classicT (Oct 2, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> In Venice, CA a guy is now renting out vans parked on the streets to the homeless, he has 13 and they all work but no toilets.


Interesting... wonder what will happen when one of these vans is involved in a serious wreck, hit and run, etc.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 3, 2019)

They are insured and operational but only the owner has the keys and moves them every 72 hours.


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> They are insured and operational but only the owner has the keys and moves them every 72 hours.



I think I saw that on Airbnb


Room has a view of ocean.!!!


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 3, 2019)

yes, and a queen size mattress too.


----------

